# Ivermectin injectable



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

i had a fecal done and my gals showed some signs o Cocci and barberpole worms. I started the Cocci 5 day plan and the ivermectin treatment for barberpole, given then and 10 days and 10 days. Today was the 2nd dose of ivermectin and because of the looks of tings with the clumping stools, I decided to give this round by injection. The first dose was given orally. When I did all of them screened like it was killing them. I remembered that’s why I had quit giving by injection and started orally. Orally I had given 1cc per 22 lbs. injection I gave 1cc per 40 lbs. Cydectin orally had quit working for me so I switched to ivermectin and so far it works. My question is now is, are there any wormer that is as effective as ivermectin that can be given orally? Please advise as in 10 days they get their next dose, 4/16/19.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

The prescribed way to worm now is with two diilfferent classes of wormer at regular dose each at the same time. Wait until FAMACHA score is going to the pale side and worm only the individual goat that needs it. Found here.
www.wormx.info


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> The prescribed way to worm now is with two diilfferent classes of wormer at regular dose each at the same time. Wait until FAMACHA score is going to the pale side and worm only the individual goat that needs it. Found here.
> www.wormx.info


Thank for the info. I see they do not inject but give all orally. I only have the invermetin injectible but have been giving it oral as a drench. Using 1ml per 22 lbs but according to this chart that's not enough. Is the injectable stronger? What should I do on their last dose on April 16, 2019, give maybe the ivermectin and valbazon together at the rate on the chart?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I would do oral ivermectin same as first two. It is best to finish a course of treatment. I may be wrong, I use herbal.
Oral is stronger, I think. I have not read the labels.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I found this:
The dewormer of choice at Onion Creek Ranch since January 1990 has been 1% Ivermectin injectable given orally at a rate of one cc per 50 pounds bodyweight (1 cc per 50 lbs.). Occasionally goats also need to be dewormed with a *white* dewormer like Safeguard/Panacur or Valbazen to get tapeworms. Tennessee Meat Goats™ and TexMasters™ have consistently responded well to the 1% Ivermectin given orally; I seldom have to use a "white" dewormer on any goat other than weanling kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Orally with Ivomec cattle injectable is fine, if the goat is not anemic.
If anemic, it is best to give SQ, the first time.

Orally is, 1 cc per 33 lbs, 3 x 10 days apart.

If injected it works slower, so an anemic goat won't bleed out from a big worm release of the gut lining. 
If you give it SQ, it is 1 cc per 40 lbs.
Another thing with injection, it is the only way it will work for mites.


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

I have given Ivermectin both ways. I prefer giving it subq because when I give it oral someone inevitably tries to spit it out. I do think there is less chance of aspiration with the paste. I watched the You Tube videos on how to load the correct dose. There's a thread on this site that gives good advice and has the link to the best video on administration. If you use the paste, buy the one for horses and give goats 3 times the dose recommended for horses. I whole heartedly agree with finishing which ever regimen you start. IMO knowing the accurate weight of your goat is more important than the route of administration.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

What is the withhold time for ivermectin 1% cattle? I have a doe that I just wormed yesterday. But then after giving it to her realized she is one I wanted to send her to the sale barn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

35 days before slaughter.


----------

